# Milan: in arrivo KIA come car sponsor.



## admin (5 Ottobre 2018)

Come riportato da Tuttosport in edicola oggi, 5 ottobre 2018, il Milan starebbe per tappare anche la falla del car sponsor, dopo l'addio di Audi. Dal salone dell'auto di Parigi è emersa l'indiscrezione secondo la quale il nuovo car sponsor del Milan potrebbe essere KIA.

Per quanto riguarda gli altri sponsor, rinnovato l'accordo con Salumi Beretta e siglato (come già riportato) quello con Piquadro.


----------



## 666psycho (5 Ottobre 2018)

[MENTION=1415]Milanforever26[/MENTION] eccoti accontentato!


----------



## LadyRoss (5 Ottobre 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Tuttosport in edicola oggi, 5 ottobre 2018, il Milan starebbe per tappare anche la falla del car sponsor, dopo l'addio di Audi. Dal salone dell'auto di Parigi è emersa l'indiscrezione secondo la quale il nuovo car sponsor del Milan potrebbe essere KIA.
> 
> Per quanto riguarda gli altri sponsor, rinnovato l'accordo con Salumi Beretta e siglato (come già riportato) quello con Piquadro.




insomma...mi verrebbe da dire che è stato fatto di piu' in due mesi che in un anno della passata gestione...
bene continuiamo cosi'.....tutti in giro con la kia sportage...


----------



## Naruto98 (5 Ottobre 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Tuttosport in edicola oggi, 5 ottobre 2018, il Milan starebbe per tappare anche la falla del car sponsor, dopo l'addio di Audi. Dal salone dell'auto di Parigi è emersa l'indiscrezione secondo la quale il nuovo car sponsor del Milan potrebbe essere KIA.
> 
> Per quanto riguarda gli altri sponsor, rinnovato l'accordo con Salumi Beretta e siglato (come già riportato) quello con Piquadro.


Se l’avesse siglato il Milan cinese apriti cielo, ma siccome lo siglerà il Milan di Elliott saranno complimenti.


----------



## cris (5 Ottobre 2018)

Che degrado


----------



## nybreath (5 Ottobre 2018)

Il passaggio di livello degli sponsor purtroppo è lo specchio piu cristallino sul nostro attuale stato.


----------



## Ragnet_7 (5 Ottobre 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Tuttosport in edicola oggi, 5 ottobre 2018, il Milan starebbe per tappare anche la falla del car sponsor, dopo l'addio di Audi. Dal salone dell'auto di Parigi è emersa l'indiscrezione secondo la quale il nuovo car sponsor del Milan potrebbe essere KIA.
> 
> Per quanto riguarda gli altri sponsor, rinnovato l'accordo con Salumi Beretta e siglato (come già riportato) quello con Piquadro.



Ma non era meglio aspettare Gazidis? Non era di queste cose che dovrà occuparsi?


----------



## Buciadignho (5 Ottobre 2018)

nybreath ha scritto:


> Il passaggio di livello degli sponsor purtroppo è lo specchio piu cristallino sul nostro attuale stato.



In che senso scusa? KIA é un signor sponsor!! Basta pensare che é lo sponsor ufficiale della NBA con contratti faraonici, non proprio l'ultimo degli sport e dei mercanti (anzi sono molto più avanti di tutti). Adirittura molte competizioni e premi sono presentati KIA (come KIA mvp e tutti gli altri awards NBA).

Poi ho letto che sono presenti in molti altri sport oltre il calcio ed il basket. Ben vengano sponsor di questo livello.


----------



## Ragnet_7 (5 Ottobre 2018)

Comunque credo ormai sia ufficiale. Ieri a San Siro durante la partita, nei cartelloni di bordo campo veniva già mostrato Kia Motors


----------



## goleador 70 (5 Ottobre 2018)

Buciadignho ha scritto:


> In che senso scusa? KIA é un signor sponsor!! Basta pensare che é lo sponsor ufficiale della NBA con contratti faraonici, non proprio l'ultimo degli sport e dei mercanti (anzi sono molto più avanti di tutti). Adirittura molte competizioni e premi sono presentati KIA (come KIA mvp e tutti gli altri awards NBA).
> 
> Poi ho letto che sono presenti in molti altri sport oltre il calcio ed il basket. Ben vengano sponsor di questo livello.



Kia è anche Main sponsor dell’europa League


----------



## zlatan (5 Ottobre 2018)

.


----------



## Aron (5 Ottobre 2018)

Se pensiamo che qualche mese fa si parlava di Great Wall, direi che Kia va benissimo.


----------



## sunburn (5 Ottobre 2018)

.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (5 Ottobre 2018)

Ragnet_7 ha scritto:


> Ma non era meglio aspettare Gazidis? Non era di queste cose che dovrà occuparsi?



Penso che Gazidis stia già lavorando per noi anche se non è ancora in dirigenza per il momento.


----------



## Super_Lollo (5 Ottobre 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Tuttosport in edicola oggi, 5 ottobre 2018, il Milan starebbe per tappare anche la falla del car sponsor, dopo l'addio di Audi. Dal salone dell'auto di Parigi è emersa l'indiscrezione secondo la quale il nuovo car sponsor del Milan potrebbe essere KIA.
> 
> Per quanto riguarda gli altri sponsor, rinnovato l'accordo con Salumi Beretta e siglato (come già riportato) quello con Piquadro.



che poverata la Kia


----------



## admin (5 Ottobre 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Tuttosport in edicola oggi, 5 ottobre 2018, il Milan starebbe per tappare anche la falla del car sponsor, dopo l'addio di Audi. Dal salone dell'auto di Parigi è emersa l'indiscrezione secondo la quale il nuovo car sponsor del Milan potrebbe essere KIA.
> 
> Per quanto riguarda gli altri sponsor, rinnovato l'accordo con Salumi Beretta e siglato (come già riportato) quello con Piquadro.



Non è sicuramente il top ma è decisamente migliore rispetto a quella cinesata della quale si parlava ai tempi del lavapiatti.


----------



## bmb (5 Ottobre 2018)

Da Audi a kia. Che degrado.


----------



## rossonerosempre (5 Ottobre 2018)

.


----------



## LadyRoss (5 Ottobre 2018)

.


----------



## diavolo (5 Ottobre 2018)

La Hyundai Motor Company è un gruppo che fattura 90 miliardi l'anno,non sarà un marchio prestigioso quanto il gruppo Volkswagen ma basta che paghi bene.


----------



## Goro (5 Ottobre 2018)

giusto ieri notavo come l'Inter fosse riuscita a tenere la Nike nonostante anni grigi come i nostri, con noi purtroppo il lavoro di distruzione è stato molto duro... comunque la Puma e Kia non sono il top ma nemmeno male, dobbiamo guardare la situazione in un'ottica di risalita, per ora.


----------



## sunburn (5 Ottobre 2018)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> che poverata la Kia










Eh già, che poverata...


----------



## sunburn (5 Ottobre 2018)

Goro ha scritto:


> giusto ieri notavo come l'Inter fosse riuscita a tenere la Nike nonostante anni grigi come i nostri, con noi purtroppo il lavoro di distruzione è stato molto duro... comunque la Puma e Kia non sono il top ma nemmeno male, dobbiamo guardare la situazione in un'ottica di risalita, per ora.


Il fatto che in Italia non "tiri" Kia, non toglie che sia il quarto gruppo mondiale nel settore(è davanti a FCA, per interderci). Oltretutto ha un ampio mercato in USA, patria della nostra proprietà. Quanto fa 2 + 2?


----------



## Goro (5 Ottobre 2018)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Il fatto che in Italia non "tiri" Kia, non toglie che sia il quarto gruppo mondiale nel settore(è davanti a FCA, per interderci). Oltretutto ha un ampio mercato in USA, patria della nostra proprietà. Quanto fa 2 + 2?



Come leggevo anche sopra sulla NBA, mi rincuora veramente saperlo, ma fallo capire al tifoso medio italiano...


----------



## James45 (5 Ottobre 2018)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Il fatto che in Italia non "tiri" Kia, non toglie che sia il quarto gruppo mondiale nel settore(è davanti a FCA, per interderci). Oltretutto ha un ampio mercato in USA, patria della nostra proprietà. Quanto fa 2 + 2?



Ma difatti.
Sinceramente non capisco le critiche e le frecciatine ironico-depresse: come al solito noi italiani (io per primo) siamo provinciali nella testa: "Io c'ho la Golffe, micca la Sportagge, che è coreana" .
Poi ovviamente mica compro un Telefunken, ma un Samsung, che è....


----------



## Devil man (5 Ottobre 2018)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Eh già, che poverata...



ma io dico chi critica il marchio Kia, può andarsi a vedere che eventi hanno sponsorizzato negli ultimi anni...
ad esempio per il nono anno consecutivo apparirà negli spot nel corso della finalissima del campionato NFL!


----------



## sunburn (5 Ottobre 2018)

Goro ha scritto:


> Come leggevo anche sopra sulla NBA, mi rincuora veramente saperlo, ma fallo capire al tifoso medio italiano...





James45 ha scritto:


> Ma difatti.
> Sinceramente non capisco le critiche e le frecciatine ironico-depresse: come al solito noi italiani (io per primo) siamo provinciali nella testa: "Io c'ho la Golffe, micca la Sportagge, che è coreana" .
> Poi ovviamente mica compro un Telefunken, ma un Samsung, che è....



Aggiungo, qualora sia stato troppo criptico col discorso del 2 + 2, che Elliot qualche mese fa è entrato nel gruppo Kia Motors. Insomma, la nuova proprietà sta facendo esattamente quello che le si chiedeva di fare.


----------



## Devil man (5 Ottobre 2018)

Goro ha scritto:


> giusto ieri notavo come l'Inter fosse riuscita a tenere la Nike nonostante anni grigi come i nostri, con noi purtroppo il lavoro di distruzione è stato molto duro... comunque la Puma e Kia non sono il top ma nemmeno male, dobbiamo guardare la situazione in un'ottica di risalita, per ora.



L'inter ha un contratto con la Nike da pezzenti... cerca quanto gli danno a stagione..


----------



## Ruuddil23 (5 Ottobre 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Tuttosport in edicola oggi, 5 ottobre 2018, il Milan starebbe per tappare anche la falla del car sponsor, dopo l'addio di Audi. Dal salone dell'auto di Parigi è emersa l'indiscrezione secondo la quale il nuovo car sponsor del Milan potrebbe essere KIA.
> 
> Per quanto riguarda gli altri sponsor, rinnovato l'accordo con Salumi Beretta e siglato (come già riportato) quello con Piquadro.





Admin ha scritto:


> Non è sicuramente il top ma è decisamente migliore rispetto a quella cinesata della quale si parlava ai tempi del lavapiatti.



"Eh ma se l'accordo con KIA lo facevano i supermitici cinesi si gritava allo skantalohhh". Peccato che però il loro accordo doveva essere con un sottomarchio che non conoscono manco in via Sarpi.


----------



## Goro (5 Ottobre 2018)

Devil man ha scritto:


> L'inter ha un contratto con la Nike da pezzenti... cerca quanto gli danno a stagione..



L'anno scorso solo 3.75 milioni e i tre anni precedenti sui 10 milioni circa, come noi mi pare... quest'anno che sono tornati in Champions ne beneficieranno sicuramente e torneranno a cifre di mercato, mantenendo un marchio top... la vera differenza tra noi e loro è che non hanno avuto il gioco di Berlusconi e Lì ad affossare il giocattolo, e l'Adidas è scappata a gambe levate per l'occasione


----------



## Ragnet_7 (5 Ottobre 2018)

Bisogna fare in modo di separare i gusti personali da quelli vantaggiosi. Aspettiamo di vedere il tipo di accordo e poi valutiamo. Kia va fortissima negli Stati Uniti comunque. 

In termini di immagine è chiaro che avere Mercedes è meglio di Kia ma non finiamo certo in brutte mani. Tra l'altro a me piace, fanno macchine eleganti e anche spaziose.


----------



## medjai (5 Ottobre 2018)

Kia è un degrado rispetto ad Audi a livello di standing. Così come Puma rispetto ad Adidas. Ma l'importante è che economicamente il contratto sia quantioso. 

Poi Kia è pure main sponsor insiema Nike di Rafa Nadal, da sempre. Ricordo quando ha vinto la Coppa di Stuttgart e il presidente di Mercedes l'ha regalato un Mercedes AMG GT e l'ha chiesto cosa pensava della macchina. Nadal ha risposto: "Non è male, ma non è un KIA"


----------



## Super_Lollo (5 Ottobre 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Non è sicuramente il top ma è decisamente migliore rispetto a quella cinesata della quale si parlava ai tempi del lavapiatti.



Great Wall


----------



## Pitermilanista (5 Ottobre 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Tuttosport in edicola oggi, 5 ottobre 2018, il Milan starebbe per tappare anche la falla del car sponsor, dopo l'addio di Audi. Dal salone dell'auto di Parigi è emersa l'indiscrezione secondo la quale il nuovo car sponsor del Milan potrebbe essere KIA.
> 
> Per quanto riguarda gli altri sponsor, rinnovato l'accordo con Salumi Beretta e siglato (come già riportato) quello con Piquadro.



Ottimo. Sono tutti marchi in "espansione", aziende piene di quattrini da investire...


----------



## Jino (5 Ottobre 2018)

Chi ragiona che passare da Audi a Kia sia per forza un male solo perchè avere un Audi è meglio che avere una Kia proprio non li capisco. 

Alla fine stiamo a vedere che accordono strappano, magaru pure più vantaggioso. Sentivo gente piangere per aver perso Adidas, poi si viene a sapere che se ci comportiamo bene a livello di risutati con Puma si guadagna ben di più, quindi...


----------



## Djici (5 Ottobre 2018)

Discorso Senza senso... Ma come si fa a dire che non va bene Kia perche e meno prestigioso?
L'importante e avere tanti soldi... Pure della Lada se fosse.


----------



## sunburn (5 Ottobre 2018)

Jino ha scritto:


> Chi ragiona che passare da Audi a Kia sia per forza un male solo perchè avere un Audi è meglio che avere una Kia proprio non li capisco.
> 
> Alla fine stiamo a vedere che accordono strappano, magaru pure più vantaggioso. Sentivo gente piangere per aver perso Adidas, poi si viene a sapere che se ci comportiamo bene a livello di risutati con Puma si guadagna ben di più, quindi...


Io non capisco quelli che dicono "speriamo che Elliott trovi sponsorizzazioni" e poi si lamentano quando le trova. Evidentemente pensano che il fatto che Elliott ad aprile abbia investito 1 miliardo di dollari nel gruppo Kia e che a ottobre Kia diventi sponsor car del Milan sia una coincidenza...


----------



## nybreath (5 Ottobre 2018)

Buciadignho ha scritto:


> In che senso scusa? KIA é un signor sponsor!! Basta pensare che é lo sponsor ufficiale della NBA con contratti faraonici, non proprio l'ultimo degli sport e dei mercanti (anzi sono molto più avanti di tutti). Adirittura molte competizioni e premi sono presentati KIA (come KIA mvp e tutti gli altri awards NBA).
> 
> Poi ho letto che sono presenti in molti altri sport oltre il calcio ed il basket. Ben vengano sponsor di questo livello.



Kia non è un brutto sponsor, ma AUDI era un altro livello.

Kia, 584esima in lista forbes, valore delle azioni in circolazione 13 miliardi di dollari.

Audi, gruppo volkswagen, 16esima in lista forbes, valore 102 miliardi di dollari.

Parliamo di compagnie di due livelli molto differenti. Non mi lamento degli sponsor, in questo momento il milan rispecchia questi sponsor, è naturale che entrino queste compagnie.


----------



## Pitermilanista (5 Ottobre 2018)

nybreath ha scritto:


> Kia non è un brutto sponsor, ma AUDI era un altro livello.
> 
> Kia, 584esima in lista forbes, valore delle azioni in circolazione 13 miliardi di dollari.
> 
> ...



Che vuol dire? Perché non cerchiamo di ragionare, qualche volta? Quelli sono un marchio in superespansione, con capacità di spesa pubblicitaria enorme (infatti sponsorizzano la più grande lega sportiva del mondo), questi altri sono un marchio "established", quindi monotono, quindi sparagnino. Tutta la vita Kia!


----------



## ignaxio (5 Ottobre 2018)

Madonna ragazzi. È vero che ultimamente si parla meno di calcio è più di Business, ma forse a molti conviene parlare solo di calcio. 

Dovete fare differenza tra il VALORE DELLA MACCHINA CHE VENDE e il VALORE DELL’AZIENDA. 

Concetti totalmente differenti. 

Ad esempio:
Se domani ci sponsorizza Amazon è un contratto da pezzenti perché vende i caricabatterie da 10€? Ma scommetto che sareste contenti

Se ci sponsorizza TIM O VODAFONE? “Eh, ma vendono SIM da 5€ al mese.. PEZZENTI” AHAHHA


----------



## ignaxio (5 Ottobre 2018)

Pitermilanista ha scritto:


> Che vuol dire? Perché non cerchiamo di ragionare, qualche volta? Quelli sono un marchio in superespansione, con capacità di spesa pubblicitaria enorme (infatti sponsorizzano la più grande lega sportiva del mondo), questi altri sono un marchio "established", quindi monotono, quindi sparagnino. Tutta la vita Kia!



Esatto. 
Poi le aziende più sono ricche e meno sponsorizzano. 

Avete mai visto una squadra o sport sponsorizzato da Apple? O da ENI ENERGIA?

Ora ricordate REDBULL ai primi anni e ancora adesso quanto sponsorizza? 

Eh, ma redbull vende la lattina a 2€


----------



## nybreath (5 Ottobre 2018)

Pitermilanista ha scritto:


> Che vuol dire? Perché non cerchiamo di ragionare, qualche volta? Quelli sono un marchio in superespansione, con capacità di spesa pubblicitaria enorme (infatti sponsorizzano la più grande lega sportiva del mondo), questi altri sono un marchio "established", quindi monotono, quindi sparagnino. Tutta la vita Kia!



Se non vogliamo fare una questione di valore dell'azienda, anche per una questione di immagine passare da Audi a Kia è quello che è.


----------



## nybreath (5 Ottobre 2018)

ignaxio ha scritto:


> Esatto.
> Poi le aziende più sono ricche e meno sponsorizzano.
> 
> Avete mai visto una squadra o sport sponsorizzato da Apple? O da ENI ENERGIA?
> ...



Capisco, ma non è ovviamente una differenza di prezzo del prodotto, se ti sponsorizza CocaCola o se ti sponsorizza Rebull, c'è una bella differenza in importanza dell'azienda.

Kia non è sicuramente uno sponsor scarso, ma la differenza di essere rappresentati da Audi o da Kia è evidente. Poi per il milan è importante il ricavo portato dalla sponsorizzazione, ma la differenza a livello di immagine rimane.


----------



## odasensei (5 Ottobre 2018)

Audi fin quando non si chiarisce bene la vicenda dieselgate è meglio che stia lontana da noi


----------



## Konrad (5 Ottobre 2018)

Mamma mia quanto bailame per una sponsorizzazione...io faccio solo 2 piccole considerazioni:

1) Pecunia non olet (Il denaro non puzza)...per cui se ci riempissero di soldi potrebbe sponsorizzarci anche la Mahindra Group Motors;
2) Il fondo Elliott aveva, se non erro, investito nella Hyundai...che poi altro non è che la controllante della KIA Motors...se 1+1 continua a fare 2


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (5 Ottobre 2018)

Pitermilanista ha scritto:


> Che vuol dire? Perché non cerchiamo di ragionare, qualche volta? Quelli sono un marchio in superespansione, con capacità di spesa pubblicitaria enorme (infatti sponsorizzano la più grande lega sportiva del mondo), questi altri sono un marchio "established", quindi monotono, quindi sparagnino. Tutta la vita Kia!



Come detto da qualcuno certe persone dovrebbero rimanere al calcio giocato e non intromettersi in altri discorsi. 


L'esempio pratico è quello di Gazidis, che con una scritta "visit Rwanda" minuscola sulla manica dell'Arsenl ha fatto fare bei soldoni ai cannonieri.

Questa gente magari, facendo un parallelismo, preferirebbe sulla maglia ci fosse scritto magari "visit Sweden" in quanto la Svezia è una nazione ben più sviluppata del Rwanda(oltre a non essere in Africa  )
Ma seguendo un ragionamento logico, la Svezia non avrebbe interesse a pagare più di tanto un servizio del genere, perché la Svezia è già forte, ricca e piena di turismo anche,non avrebbe motivo di spendere soldi per questo. 
Al contrario del Rwanda, che sicuramente non avrà la qualità di vita svedese, ma che sta investendo molto di più nella promozione del territorio, più di quanto non faccia la Svezia.

E sul ritorno di immagine, sinceramente mi sembrano panzane quelle che dite. 
Voglio vedere se viene Nadal a fare visita a Milanello, visto che sponsorizza Kia, se non è un ritorno d'immagine quello. 

Il ritorno di immagine si ha con i giocatori, e Kia può garantirci più soldi per acquistare più giocatori.


----------



## gabri65 (5 Ottobre 2018)

nybreath ha scritto:


> Capisco, ma non è ovviamente una differenza di prezzo del prodotto, se ti sponsorizza CocaCola o se ti sponsorizza Rebull, c'è una bella differenza in importanza dell'azienda.
> 
> Kia non è sicuramente uno sponsor scarso, ma la differenza di essere rappresentati da Audi o da Kia è evidente. Poi per il milan è importante il ricavo portato dalla sponsorizzazione, ma la differenza a livello di immagine rimane.



Ti capisco, il fatto di avere Audi a livello di immagine richiama un bene, diciamo, di lusso e di qualità. Ma parallelamente Kia è una ottima marca, come detto in espansione, e psicologicamente potrebbe avere ricadute di "simpatia", essendo più popolare. E comunque contano i soldi che portano. I marchi di prestigio fanno piacere, ma non devono essere una discriminante assoluta. A me faceva ridere ad esempio, la sponsorizzazione UNICEF sulle maglie del Barca, quanto di più ipocrita e meschino si possa pensare visto che è un club che spende centinaia di milioni in giocatori, mentre il marchio richiama la sofferenza delle persone. Ma tant'è, badiamo al sodo, magari un giorno ci sponsorizza la Maserati.


----------



## Milanforever26 (5 Ottobre 2018)

666psycho ha scritto:


> [MENTION=1415]Milanforever26[/MENTION] eccoti accontentato!



Ma porc....... che schifo..

PS: con tutto il rispetto per chi ha una KIA


----------



## ignaxio (5 Ottobre 2018)

DMZtheRockBear ha scritto:


> Come detto da qualcuno certe persone dovrebbero rimanere al calcio giocato e non intromettersi in altri discorsi.
> 
> 
> L'esempio pratico è quello di Gazidis, che con una scritta "visit Rwanda" minuscola sulla manica dell'Arsenl ha fatto fare bei soldoni ai cannonieri.
> ...



Che poi è al contrario.. è il Milan che deve dare il ritorno di immagine all’auto. 
Mica il contrario! L’auto paga cash.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (5 Ottobre 2018)

Una volta avevamo opel scritto sulla maglia, non vedo molto differenza con la kia onestamente. A me degli sponsor frega nulla

Cioè ragazzi, avessimo giocatori come sti tre qua con sponsor Dacia sulla maglia io sarei felicissimo


----------



## nybreath (5 Ottobre 2018)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Ti capisco, il fatto di avere Audi a livello di immagine richiama un bene, diciamo, di lusso e di qualità. Ma parallelamente Kia è una ottima marca, come detto in espansione, e psicologicamente potrebbe avere ricadute di "simpatia", essendo più popolare. E comunque contano i soldi che portano. I marchi di prestigio fanno piacere, ma non devono essere una discriminante assoluta. A me faceva ridere ad esempio, la sponsorizzazione UNICEF sulle maglie del Barca, quanto di più ipocrita e meschino si possa pensare visto che è un club che spende centinaia di milioni in giocatori, mentre il marchio richiama la sofferenza delle persone. Ma tant'è, badiamo al sodo, magari un giorno ci sponsorizza la Maserati.





DMZtheRockBear ha scritto:


> Come detto da qualcuno certe persone dovrebbero rimanere al calcio giocato e non intromettersi in altri discorsi.
> 
> 
> L'esempio pratico è quello di Gazidis, che con una scritta "visit Rwanda" minuscola sulla manica dell'Arsenl ha fatto fare bei soldoni ai cannonieri.
> ...



Secondo questo ragionamento non dobbiamo parlare piu di niente e starci zitti tutti, credo che nel momento stesso ci si senta piu titolati nel parlare di una certa cosa, e si dica agli altri di tacere, si stia facendo un atto poco cortese che ha poco senso in un forum pubblico. Quindi mettendo da parte questo argomento non sense.

Sempre secondo il ragionamento se ti sponsorizza Fiat e ti porta il personaggio di punta allora è la stessa cosa di Audi.

È ovvio che sia importante il guadagno economico, è ovvio che ogni sponsor ha i suoi pregi e possibilità di sponsorizzazione, però che ci sia una differenza di immagine da Audi a Kia non è nemmeno da discutere, che poi ci siano molte cose da considerare e non solo questo è ovvio.

Come dice giustamente gabri65, l'audi richiama a livello di immagine un marchio di lusso, e cosi la tua immagine, ora è la stessa cosa del discorso diesel, magari diesel è in espansione, magari diesel economicamente conviene, e queste sono cose da considerare e importanti, ma a livello di immagine è uno scempio paragonare il milan DeG con il milan con l'abito mimetico.


----------



## Pitermilanista (5 Ottobre 2018)

ignaxio ha scritto:


> Che poi è al contrario.. è il Milan che deve dare il ritorno di immagine all’auto.
> Mica il contrario! L’auto paga cash.



Per dire, il contratto di sponsorizzazione più ricco al mondo è quello di Chevrolet col Man Utd. Chevrolet, non Mercedes Benz o Porsche... 

A volte mi chiedo se il tifoso milanista medio sia davvero un po' "tardo" come lo descrivono le tifoserie rivali... Con tutto il rispetto, sia chiaro, e mi ci metto dentro pure io!


----------



## EmmePi (5 Ottobre 2018)

Speriamo sia solo l'inizio di una lunga serie di sponsor.


----------



## MissRossonera (5 Ottobre 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Tuttosport in edicola oggi, 5 ottobre 2018, il Milan starebbe per tappare anche la falla del car sponsor, dopo l'addio di Audi. Dal salone dell'auto di Parigi è emersa l'indiscrezione secondo la quale il nuovo car sponsor del Milan potrebbe essere KIA.
> 
> Per quanto riguarda gli altri sponsor, rinnovato l'accordo con Salumi Beretta e siglato (come già riportato) quello con Piquadro.



Ovviamente l'impatto "visivo" nel leggere Kia al posto di Audi è forte in senso negativo, però dobbiamo anche guardare al lato economico: se pagano bene va bene così, è l'unica cosa che deve interessare alla società al momento. Coi cinesi poteva andarci molto peggio, per cui ringraziamo di essere usciti dal fango. Per ora siamo questo, a livello di squadra e di conseguenza di sponsor, ma non è detto che non si possa migliorare.


----------



## Igniorante (5 Ottobre 2018)

Da Audi a Kia = da Angelina Jolie a Judi Dench


----------



## fra29 (6 Ottobre 2018)

Marchio in espansione ok..
però sarà simpatico vedere i calciatori uscire da Milanello con una Kia Ceed..


----------



## Casnop (6 Ottobre 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Tuttosport in edicola oggi, 5 ottobre 2018, il Milan starebbe per tappare anche la falla del car sponsor, dopo l'addio di Audi. Dal salone dell'auto di Parigi è emersa l'indiscrezione secondo la quale il nuovo car sponsor del Milan potrebbe essere KIA.
> 
> Per quanto riguarda gli altri sponsor, rinnovato l'accordo con Salumi Beretta e siglato (come già riportato) quello con Piquadro.


Nuovo sponsor ufficiale della Europa League, Kia Motors, massicci gli investimenti di questa compagnia nel calcio nei prossimi anni. Prendiamo i suoi soldi, nell'intento di non partecipare oltre alla sua competizione. Comprenderà, ovviamente.


----------



## Casnop (6 Ottobre 2018)

Pitermilanista ha scritto:


> Per dire, il contratto di sponsorizzazione più ricco al mondo è quello di Chevrolet col Man Utd. Chevrolet, non Mercedes Benz o Porsche...
> 
> A volte mi chiedo se il tifoso milanista medio sia davvero un po' "tardo" come lo descrivono le tifoserie rivali... Con tutto il rispetto, sia chiaro, e mi ci metto dentro pure io!


Chevrolet è però un marchio di General Motors, Peter, una compagnia da 160 miliardi di dollari di fatturato. Le capacità di investimento pubblicitario tuttavia non dipendono dalle economie dell'investitore, quanto dalle strategie commerciali di approccio al mercato, e qui Kia ha certamente una posizione più bassa rispetto ad Audi sul segmento di riferimento. Diversamente, sarebbe desiderabile anche Skoda, gloriosa impresa dell'automotive oltrecortina dei tempi che furono, se non altro perché, come Audi o Porsche, è ora un marchio di Volkswagen, compagnia che qualche giorno fa ha tagliato il nastro dei 270 miliardi di euro di fatturato.


----------



## Love (6 Ottobre 2018)

le altre squadre di A che hanno come car sponsor.


----------



## Jino (6 Ottobre 2018)

Love ha scritto:


> le altre squadre di A che hanno come car sponsor.



Juventus ha Jeep, i giocatori girano con quelle. Basta, credo non ce ne siano altri. Udinese e Roma hanno Dacia e Wolksvagen ma non so se sono car sponsor o main sponsor.


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (6 Ottobre 2018)

Jino ha scritto:


> Juventus ha Jeep, i giocatori girano con quelle. Basta, credo non ce ne siano altri. Udinese e Roma hanno Dacia e Wolksvagen ma non so se sono car sponsor o main sponsor.



L'Inter ricordo avesse volvo fino a qualche anno fa, ma non so se lo ha ancora.

Per l'udinese è main sponsor. Per la Roma car sponsor sicuramente.


----------



## Cataldinho (6 Ottobre 2018)

Kia è uno sponsor importante e in forte espansione. Per chi fa il paragone con altri marchi, non commettesse l'errore di estendere anche ad altre realtà estere la percezione relativa al mercato italiano. Per esempio Audi, che per noi è un marchio sinonimo di qualità, nel mercato statunitense è solo un marchio nella media o poco più.


----------



## Pitermilanista (7 Ottobre 2018)

Cataldinho ha scritto:


> Kia è uno sponsor importante e in forte espansione. Per chi fa il paragone con altri marchi, non commettesse l'errore di estendere anche ad altre realtà estere la percezione relativa al mercato italiano. Per esempio Audi, che per noi è un marchio sinonimo di qualità, nel mercato statunitense è solo un marchio nella media o poco più.



Ho letto robe del tipo "poveri giocatori, passare dal guidare una Audi a una Kia"... Non so che percezione si abbia qui delle Audi, ma io sarei più imbarazzato a guidarne una rispetto a una Kia. I marchi di prestigio del gruppo Volkswagen sono Bentley, Porsche, Lamborghini. Audi a livello di percezione globale equivale a Skoda o Toyota, o appunto Kia. Solo in Italia viene accomunata per prestigio a Mercedes o BMW.


----------



## diavolo (7 Ottobre 2018)

Pitermilanista ha scritto:


> Ho letto robe del tipo "poveri giocatori, passare dal guidare una Audi a una Kia"... Non so che percezione si abbia qui delle Audi, ma io sarei più imbarazzato a guidarne una rispetto a una Kia. I marchi di prestigio del gruppo Volkswagen sono Bentley, Porsche, Lamborghini. Audi a livello di percezione globale equivale a Skoda o Toyota, o appunto Kia. Solo in Italia viene accomunata per prestigio a Mercedes o BMW.


----------



## Cataldinho (7 Ottobre 2018)

diavolo ha scritto:


>



Indubbiamente fa bella auto, ma per quanto possa sembrare strano, nel mercato internazionale non è considerato globalmente come un marchio di prima fascia.
Kia non sarà il miglior marchio in circolazione, ma non è nemmeno Dacia o Tata 
La Juventus ha come car sponsor Jeep, che nelle classifiche (almeno fino al 2017), è considerato tra i meno affidabili in assoluto, e fa parte di FCA che è appena l'8vo produttore mondiale.

Comunque il sunto del discorso è che non si tratta di una sottomarca da discount e la percezione di qualità verso un marchio, varia anche di molto in base alla geografia. Probabilmente se si chiedesse a un francese, direbbe che Renault e Peugeot fanno le migliori auto del mondo


----------



## diavolo (7 Ottobre 2018)

Cataldinho ha scritto:


> Indubbiamente fa bella auto, ma per quanto possa sembrare strano, nel mercato internazionale non è considerato globalmente come un marchio di prima fascia.
> Kia non sarà il miglior marchio in circolazione, ma non è nemmeno Dacia o Tata
> La Juventus ha come car sponsor Jeep, che nelle classifiche (almeno fino al 2017), è considerato tra i meno affidabili in assoluto, e fa parte di FCA che è appena l'8vo produttore mondiale.
> 
> ...




Come ho già detto a me le Kia non dispiacciono e comunque l'unica cosa che importa è che paghino bei soldi al Milan.
Comunque le Audi possono piacere o non piacere ma si parla di un marchio di autovetture premium che possono arrivare a costare oltre i 200000€.
Dire che la percezione del marchio che ha vinto,tra le altre cose,13 volte la 24 ore di Le Mans e 2 mondiali rally sia pari a quella di Kia mi sembra quantomeno azzardato.


----------



## ScArsenal83 (8 Ottobre 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Tuttosport in edicola oggi, 5 ottobre 2018, il Milan starebbe per tappare anche la falla del car sponsor, dopo l'addio di Audi. Dal salone dell'auto di Parigi è emersa l'indiscrezione secondo la quale il nuovo car sponsor del Milan potrebbe essere KIA.
> 
> Per quanto riguarda gli altri sponsor, rinnovato l'accordo con Salumi Beretta e siglato (come già riportato) quello con Piquadro.



L'ignoranza della gente mi fa paura...........sponsor Europa League,sponsor dei mondiali 2022,sponsor di Nadal, sponsor Australian Open, sponsor Euro 2016,sponsor NBA e vi lamentate pure, l'Audi di cos'è sponsor? Ve lo dico io...di sto cxxxo...eh ma tetesken vuoi mettere ?Diesel gate,questo fanno di buono i tedeschi...


----------



## Casnop (8 Ottobre 2018)

ScArsenal83 ha scritto:


> L'ignoranza della gente mi fa paura...........sponsor Europa League,sponsor dei mondiali 2022,sponsor di Nadal, sponsor Australian Open, sponsor Euro 2016,sponsor NBA e vi lamentate pure, l'Audi di cos'è sponsor? Ve lo dico io...di sto cxxxo...eh ma tetesken vuoi mettere ?Diesel gate,questo fanno di buono i tedeschi...


Politiche commerciali estremamente diverse, si conviene, e le differenze di dati di vendita fuori dall'Europa parlano chiaro. Con la nuova collaborazione commerciale con la Uefa e con il Milan, evidentemente, Kia punta a modificare i trend di vendite anche sul suolo europeo. Buon per loro, e buon per noi, i soldi della sponsorship sono graditi.


----------



## nybreath (9 Ottobre 2018)

ScArsenal83 ha scritto:


> L'ignoranza della gente mi fa paura...........sponsor Europa League,sponsor dei mondiali 2022,sponsor di Nadal, sponsor Australian Open, sponsor Euro 2016,sponsor NBA e vi lamentate pure, l'Audi di cos'è sponsor? Ve lo dico io...di sto cxxxo...eh ma tetesken vuoi mettere ?Diesel gate,questo fanno di buono i tedeschi...



Effettivamente fa paura, ora come già detto, lasciando perdere una questione economica, visto che non si conosce nessun dettaglio I 5 brand piu importanti al mondo, da valore forbes, apple google microsoft facebook e amazon, di quale di quegli eventi sono sponsor?.
Comunque, sponsor Audi è importante sponsor di una grandissima parte di tutte le manifestazioni sport invernali, la Audi Cup poi?.

Inoltre nessuno mette in dubbio che Kia stia facendo sponsorizzazioni, ma si discute il valore del brand e l'associazione dei marchi.



Cataldinho ha scritto:


> Kia è uno sponsor importante e in forte espansione. Per chi fa il paragone con altri marchi, non commettesse l'errore di estendere anche ad altre realtà estere la percezione relativa al mercato italiano. Per esempio Audi, che per noi è un marchio sinonimo di qualità, nel mercato statunitense è solo un marchio nella media o poco più.



Non sono molto d'accordo, per mia esperienza la Audi è un marchio sognato dagli americani. Però la stessa categoria delle auto europee è molto ben in vista in tutto il mercato Americano.

Dire che gli Americani comunque percepiscono le auto europee come la Audi allo stesso modo delle auto dell'est è assolutamente sbagliato. Inoltre non dimenticare che la toyata rimane il 9 brand al mondo per valore, se viene accomunato a tale marchio non si parla mica di danno...


----------



## Tempesta Perfetta (9 Ottobre 2018)

Ragà, l'Audi è uscita dal mondo del calcio. Infatti l'audi cup, il torneo estivo, non si fa più da 2 anni. E non è più car sponsor di tutte le squadre, non solo il milan. Basta con sta audi, hanno deciso di lasciare il mondo calcistico, amen.


----------



## Clarenzio (9 Ottobre 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Tuttosport in edicola oggi, 5 ottobre 2018, il Milan starebbe per tappare anche la falla del car sponsor, dopo l'addio di Audi. Dal salone dell'auto di Parigi è emersa l'indiscrezione secondo la quale il nuovo car sponsor del Milan potrebbe essere KIA.
> 
> Per quanto riguarda gli altri sponsor, rinnovato l'accordo con Salumi Beretta e siglato (come già riportato) quello con Piquadro.



7 pagine a parlare del car sponsor, solo noi milanisti ci riusciamo


----------



## sunburn (9 Ottobre 2018)

Casnop ha scritto:


> Politiche commerciali estremamente diverse, si conviene, e le differenze di dati di vendita fuori dall'Europa parlano chiaro. Con la nuova collaborazione commerciale con la Uefa e con il Milan, evidentemente, Kia punta a modificare i trend di vendite anche sul suolo europeo. Buon per loro, e buon per noi, i soldi della sponsorship sono graditi.


A mio parere la vera buona notizia è il fatto che KIA faccia parte di un gruppo nel quale a maggio scorso Elliott ha investito circa un miliardo di dollari. Non può ovviamente essere una coincidenza la parternship Kia- Milan.


----------



## Casnop (9 Ottobre 2018)

sunburn ha scritto:


> A mio parere la vera buona notizia è il fatto che KIA faccia parte di un gruppo nel quale a maggio scorso Elliott ha investito circa un miliardo di dollari. Non può ovviamente essere una coincidenza la parternship Kia- Milan.


Ovviamente non lo è. Paul Singer qualche mese fa parlò del mercato automobilistico, condividendo la tesi del compianto Marchionne sulla necessità della concentrazione in questo comparto tra pochi soggetti, aggregati o fusi, in un mercato fortemente regolamentato da normative tecniche internazionali sul controllo ambientale dei prodotti, ove le innovazioni tecnologiche devono poter essere sostenute da investimenti importanti su grandi volumi commerciali, ed ha dunque sostenuto la ristrutturazione di Hyundai e la sua partnership integrale globale con Kia, marchio in eccezionale espansione sul mercato nordamericano, e con una visione anche su quello europeo, tuttora molto denso e chiuso. Vediamo se la sua strategia avrà ragione, per il momento Elliott è influente sul colosso coreano, e non è poco.


----------



## Sotiris (9 Ottobre 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Tuttosport in edicola oggi, 5 ottobre 2018, il Milan starebbe per tappare anche la falla del car sponsor, dopo l'addio di Audi. Dal salone dell'auto di Parigi è emersa l'indiscrezione secondo la quale il nuovo car sponsor del Milan potrebbe essere KIA.
> 
> Per quanto riguarda gli altri sponsor, rinnovato l'accordo con Salumi Beretta e siglato (come già riportato) quello con Piquadro.



Marchio in grande espansione a differenza di Audi che si culla sugli allori e il più l'ha dato. Ottima scelta.


----------



## Milanforever26 (9 Ottobre 2018)

Tempesta Perfetta ha scritto:


> Ragà, l'Audi è uscita dal mondo del calcio. Infatti l'audi cup, il torneo estivo, non si fa più da 2 anni. E non è più car sponsor di tutte le squadre, non solo il milan. Basta con sta audi, hanno deciso di lasciare il mondo calcistico, amen.



Hanno ridotto certe politiche di marketing fini a se stesse perché da qualche parte la multa del diesel gate la devono pure tirare fuori..come fatturati Audi è ben sopra la Kia..

Ma tant'è, se Kia paga bene ce le faremo piacere..anche perché per oggi siamo a piedi e se restavamo col cinese al massimo arrivava la Great Wall


----------



## diavolo (9 Ottobre 2018)

Tempesta Perfetta ha scritto:


> Ragà, l'Audi è uscita dal mondo del calcio. Infatti l'audi cup, il torneo estivo, non si fa più da 2 anni. E non è più car sponsor di tutte le squadre, non solo il milan. Basta con sta audi, hanno deciso di lasciare il mondo calcistico, amen.



A dire il vero l'Audi cup è sempre stato un torneo a cadenza biennale,si è disputato nel 2017 quindi il prossimo si giocherà nel 2019.
Per quanto riguarda le sponsorizzazioni nel loro sito vengono menzionate partnership con Bayern Monaco,Ingolstadt, Mönchengladbach, Amburgo, Berlino, Norimberga, Hoffenheim ,Augsburg,Real Madrid,Barcellona,Salisburgo e Anderlecht.


----------



## sunburn (9 Ottobre 2018)

Casnop ha scritto:


> Ovviamente non lo è. Paul Singer qualche mese fa parlò del mercato automobilistico, condividendo la tesi del compianto Marchionne sulla necessità della concentrazione in questo comparto tra pochi soggetti, aggregati o fusi, in un mercato fortemente regolamentato da normative tecniche internazionali sul controllo ambientale dei prodotti, ove le innovazioni tecnologiche devono poter essere sostenute da investimenti importanti su grandi volumi commerciali, ed ha dunque sostenuto la ristrutturazione di Hyundai e la sua partnership integrale globale con Kia, marchio in eccezionale espansione sul mercato nordamericano, e con una visione anche su quello europeo, tuttora molto denso e chiuso. Vediamo se la sua strategia avrà ragione, per il momento Elliott è influente sul colosso coreano, e non è poco.



Volendo fantasticare... A tuo parere, qualora Elliott decidesse di investire massicciamente per il rilancio del Milan e usasse, ad esempio, il marchio Kia come main sponsor, questo tipo di sponsorizzazione ricadrebbe nella categoria della cd auto-sponsorizzazione?


----------



## sunburn (9 Ottobre 2018)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Hanno ridotto certe politiche di marketing fini a se stesse perché da qualche parte la multa del diesel gate la devono pure tirare fuori..come fatturati Audi è ben sopra la Kia..
> 
> Ma tant'è, se Kia paga bene ce le faremo piacere..anche perché per oggi siamo a piedi e se restavamo col cinese al massimo arrivava la Great Wall



Ma le grandi aziende non hanno mai reale bisogno di sponsorizzare società sportive. Servono soprattutto per ottenere vantaggi fiscali. Per la pubblicità pura e semplice esistono altri canali, economicamente meno onerosi.


----------



## Casnop (9 Ottobre 2018)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Volendo fantasticare... A tuo parere, qualora Elliott decidesse di investire massicciamente per il rilancio del Milan e usasse, ad esempio, il marchio Kia come main sponsor, questo tipo di sponsorizzazione ricadrebbe nella categoria della cd auto-sponsorizzazione?


Vi sarebbero indubbiamente dei problemi interpretativi sulla nozione di soggetto correlato, gli stessi che qualcuno ha già sollevato riguardo a Tim. Vi è da pensare che questi soggetti possano essere coinvolti nel progetto collegato ad un nuovo stadio, cui, come sappiamo, la griglia del FPF non è attinente.


----------

